# Greetings from Nashville



## JohnMarkPainter (Mar 9, 2019)

Happy to find this forum.

I work as a session player/arranger/producer/composer.
I often go for long stretches where I don't use VI and then have to get my head back in it.
Very useful information here!


----------



## Luke W (Mar 9, 2019)

I assume you're the Nashville John Mark Painter?


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Mar 9, 2019)

Luke W said:


> I assume you're the Nashville John Mark Painter?


If there IS one...yep


----------



## JohnG (Mar 9, 2019)

welcome -- I have had a great time recording in Nashville


----------



## Studio E (Mar 9, 2019)

Welcome! I visit Nashville occasionally and it's a favorite destination for me. I've been fortunate to see the inside of Blackbird, The Tracking Room, and 1979. It's also an amazing culture of positivity from what I've experienced.


----------



## batonruse (Mar 9, 2019)

Welcome! I lived in Nashville for a year back in 2004, writing and of course co-writing. Great times, great city!


----------



## sylent01 (Mar 9, 2019)

Hello John Mark, I’m in west Nashville myself..


----------



## JamieLang (Mar 9, 2019)

Welcome. Long time no coffee.


----------



## jonathanparham (Mar 9, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## Luke W (Mar 11, 2019)

JohnMarkPainter said:


> If there IS one...yep


We've run in similar circles - here in Nashville, and even back to Liberty - but never met in the flesh. This forum is a fantastic resource. Glad you've found your way here!


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Mar 11, 2019)

Welcome John, I'm in murfreesboro. I learned a ton from this forum a few years back and still do.


----------



## JohnBMears (Mar 11, 2019)

Andrew Goodwin said:


> Welcome John, I'm in murfreesboro. I learned a ton from this forum a few years back and still do.



Hey @Andrew Goodwin! I'm in your area! That's cool- maybe we could meet up and talk VI stuff sometime!


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Mar 11, 2019)

Sounds like we should organize Nashville VI coffee day


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 12, 2019)

Welcome John! You’re one of those people whose name I’ve heard for 25 years here in town and for whatever reason, we’ve never crossed paths. Anyway, the door’s always open, virtually and, um, really?!

Jim


----------



## Soundhound (Mar 12, 2019)

Welcome John! My wife and I are thinking about moving to Nashville for a variety of reasons. Who knows if we'll really do it, but will be visiting family there and looking around at a few houses. Any words to the wise about neighborhoods etc? First thoughts are East Nashville, or something by the river or lake/walk to get coffee (intravenous if possible)/room for a studio in a back house/converted garage?


----------



## Tim_Wells (Mar 12, 2019)

Hey John! I'm in Hermitage. Welcome!


----------

